# HWY 89 closed South of Page AZ



## Gardenvalleykayaker (Jul 23, 2011)

If I was heading that way from the north, could I just detour to the 89a I see on the map, or is that not a good road?


----------



## AZJefe (Jun 3, 2009)

89A from Fredonia down to LF will be fine.


----------

